# Blue Pearl Vs Blue Velvet?



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Misread, sorry. I'm thinking about Blue Velvets too.


----------



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

1st off the Blue Pearls while very nice lose a lot of color, they tend to go very pale, whereas the Blue Velvet/Blue Rili stay a nice shade of blue, and the babies are also blue, whereas BP babies tend to be whitish until the get the blue later on.

Orange shrimp (unless its Tangerine Tigers) you probably are looking at either Pumpkin or Orange Sakura, both of which will crossbreed with your Yellows and the same with Greens, unless they are Green Babaultis.
again the same thing with Reds...you will end up with a tank of dirty brown individuals which would be a total waste of your money.

Stay with the yellows and maybe some Tigers to offset the colors, or go with Blue Velvets and again get some Tangerine Tigers which would give you the Orange coloration...neither of these will crossbreed *(that I know of) Hope this helps.


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

pinoyghost2 said:


> 1st off the Blue Pearls while very nice lose a lot of color, they tend to go very pale, whereas the Blue Velvet/Blue Rili stay a nice shade of blue, and the babies are also blue, whereas BP babies tend to be whitish until the get the blue later on.
> 
> Orange shrimp (unless its Tangerine Tigers) you probably are looking at either Pumpkin or Orange Sakura, both of which will crossbreed with your Yellows and the same with Greens, unless they are Green Babaultis.
> again the same thing with Reds...you will end up with a tank of dirty brown individuals which would be a total waste of your money.
> ...


Sorry, didnt provide enough information.
I Have TWO tanks for shrimp. Two 20L's. The yellows are going in one, the blues are going in another.
Hoping to get oranges for a 10G i have (Unless i get another two 20L's in the future o_0)... so no worries about crossbreeding


----------



## aznrice247 (Feb 1, 2012)

Go for blue velvets. They look alot better. Hey don't cheap out when it comes to quality. It's just a dollar more.


----------



## QQQUUUUAADDD (Feb 26, 2012)

They also are a different species. Blue velvets are Neo heteropoda while blue pearls are Neo zhangjiajiensis. The velvets are a deeper blue and retain their color.


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

Not going to cheap out. Was just curious as to what makes one worth more than the other is all .


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

As long as we're on the subject, what are the differences, if any, between pumpkins and orange sakuras?


----------



## Steveboos (Apr 7, 2012)

I LOVE my Blue velvets. They have such a deep intense blue as the Blue Pearls are almost clear. So i would go ahead and say grab as many Blues as you can afford, throw them in a tank by themselves.


----------



## eco (Feb 23, 2012)

Before you purchase any blue neo shrimp, velvet or pearls, check out cookymonster760. He has some deep blue neo shrimp. Yeah they cost a lot more than most but if your breeding to sell later than you will get your money back with the off spring.


----------



## Steveboos (Apr 7, 2012)

I got mine from SpeediesAquatics. Nick has been GREAT on every order I've made with him and these have the best color I've been able to find.


----------



## Smitty06 (Mar 25, 2012)

Pumpkins and orange sakuras are the same thing. Pumpkins are the trade name for them from Asia and orange sakuras is the trade name from Europe i believe, I think that this is correct, please tell me if I'm wrong


----------



## Xforce (Aug 17, 2011)

Smitty06 said:


> Pumpkins and orange sakuras are the same thing. Pumpkins are the trade name for them from Asia and orange sakuras is the trade name from Europe i believe, I think that this is correct, please tell me if I'm wrong



Pumpkins and and orange Sakuras are the same shrimp (usually pumpking is the lower color grade ) 
and you have the Orange Sunkist shrimp which is a different kind .


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)

Steveboos said:


> I got mine from SpeediesAquatics. Nick has been GREAT on every order I've made with him and these have the best color I've been able to find.


I just ordered some from him and can't wait to get them in


----------



## Steveboos (Apr 7, 2012)

CharleeFoxtrot said:


> I just ordered some from him and can't wait to get them in


Give them 2 weeks and WOW. The color is just amazing. They looked like blue pearls when they were all stressed in the Kordon bag, but i knew time and food would darken them up. Now they are as blue as you can get besides a Royal Blue OE or a Blue Bolt! Best part is that it's a Neo!!!


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)

If I may threadjack a bit, what are you feeding them Steveboos?


----------



## Steveboos (Apr 7, 2012)

I stick to Angel's Plus Spirulina Wafers and all my shrimp love it! Still related to Blue Velvets and getting their color up! I will tell you once i added some Indian Almond Leaves to the water, their color got darker, but then again i have a 7.8-8.2 pH out of the tap. They love those tannins though!


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

CharleeFoxtrot said:


> If I may threadjack a bit, what are you feeding them Steveboos?


Glad you asked. I was curious myself


----------

